# A masterpiece as lighter



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, I just recieved a gift from my buddy Slingshotnew.
This is a slingshot designed by Torsten called by us Torsten's Dream.
It's made with carbon fiber and micarta with aluminium core. It is a real masterpiece!
I want to say a big THANK YOU to Master Stefano aka Slingshotnew so I made this video dedicated to him.
Grazie Ste questo è per te!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a top notch slinger to me congratulations my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Grande Marco..... :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, indeed. You and Matt have got me feeling completely inadequate!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Charles, you'll never be inadequate for everything about slingshot world.
To Compare me and Matt it's a big honor to me, thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Thanks Charles, you'll never be inadequate for everything about slingshot world.
> To Compare me and Matt it's a big honor to me, thanks


 :yeahthat:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------

